# Please read.



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok guys, as many of you know I was in the process of writing a book about tegus. I have since decided to put all of the information here for everyone on this site. 

I have scratched the idea of the book, this would have been something to gain money from, instead this information is now going to be given to everyone free here on this site.  


There is a little bit of this posted in the General tegu Discussion Forum; <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=65">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=65</a><!-- m --> 

Some of the topics are:
*Tegu Species ( Tupinambis ).
*General information.
*Choosing the right tegu.
*Tegus as Pets.
*Teiidae Family.
*Distribution.
*Size of tegus.

Take a look at this information and let me know if you like it so far. I will also be adding more to this.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks great!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Looks great!! Keep up the good work!



Thanks Dave, I am glad you like it!!


----------



## erk (Nov 19, 2007)

It does look great! Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us, Bobby.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

Please post info on breeding. I've heard you've got a little experience with that!! :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Please post info on breeding. I've heard you've got a little experience with that!! :mrgreen:



This was not helpful Dave?

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23</a><!-- m -->

And you are more than welcome grandmagreen, I really enjoy helping others.


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome, Bobby!

You are a real asset to this community, and the reptile hobby in whole. Please, keep up the great work!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Please post info on breeding. I've heard you've got a little experience with that!! :mrgreen:
> ...


DUH!!! I forgot about that! 

Could you add detail about incubating??? More than just temps, humidity and mixture.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Bobby,
I really like the content so far. I was hoping to get some knowledge on interactions/taming tegus. I thought we had a thread started on here but I can't seem to find it. Great job though!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you read this Joe? 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21</a><!-- m -->


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

lol I am blind. It was right in front of my eyes the whole time. Thanks for the seeing eyes Bobby.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 19, 2007)

Bobby i think all those Posts should be sticky'd. they should always be at the top of the forums so all the newbs will see it first thing. thanks you are a very selfless person and we can all see the amount you care about the tegu world..


----------



## olympus (Nov 19, 2007)

Great work Bobby you continue to live up to your world known reputation that we all enjoy.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 19, 2007)

Bobby,

Ithink what you've done is a very generous thing. Thank you for sharing your years of experience and knowledge with us and making it so easily available. However, I would like to add that you should not preclude yourself from producing a book. There is no reason why you could not also benefit from your vast experience. Just a consideration.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## COWHER (Nov 19, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Bobby,
> 
> Ithink what you've done is a very generous thing. Thank you for sharing your years of experience and knowledge with us and making it so easily available. However, I would like to add that you should not preclude yourself from producing a book. There is no reason why you could not also benefit from your vast experience. Just a consideration.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


i agree 100%


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

COWHER said:


> greentriple said:
> 
> 
> > Bobby,
> ...



Definetly a DITTO!


----------



## Mike (Nov 19, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Bobby,
> 
> Ithink what you've done is a very generous thing. Thank you for sharing your years of experience and knowledge with us and making it so easily available. However, I would like to add that you should not preclude yourself from producing a book. There is no reason why you could not also benefit from your vast experience. Just a consideration.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!



I couldn't agree more. Even if you didn't sticky it, you give everyone all the info they need whenever they ask a question. I'm sure your book would sell.


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 19, 2007)

That is some great info.I still think you should continue and publish.I am sure there are a lot of people who would still by the book even if they are on this forum.


----------



## dorton (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree too, I'd still be one of the firsts to buy it!


I need some more bathroom reading material!


----------

